# Paris-Roubaix Predictions



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

Let the speculations begin but here is my winning trio:

1) Hincapie
2) Ballan
3) van Petegem

Yes, fellow schmenges, that's right. I do not think Tommy Gun Boonen will bring home the "beans" this coming Sunday in the Roubaix velodrome. 

I wonder how much $ (or €) I would win if I were a betting man ?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

LSchoux said:


> I wonder how much $ (or €) I would win if I were a betting man ?


How much that Hoste winds up in a ditch a la Hincapie, accidentily of course?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*I think you are describing*

the placings for 2-4.

To win in the classics, you need lotsa luck, a good team, grinta and some race smarts.

Let's be generous and assume that Hincapie will have at least as luck as Boonen and a relatively good team (not quite as good as QS, now that Hammond is out), and let's assume that Hoste's 2nd place in the Ronde -- which, according to Demol was given the green light by both Demol and Bruyneel -- has slightly miffed Hincapie to the point where this might serve as a suitable proxy for the much needed grinta. That leaves us race smarts.

Race smarts and Hincapie are not intersecting sets. 

I've seen Hincapie race in the classics over the past years both in person and on TV and I have talked to him on a few occasions (granted, pre-1999). I really like the guy but let me tell you, he may be strong, he may be a good sprinter, but race smart he is not. Being in Hincapie's race smart part of the brain (the racesmarthalmus) is like sitting in an empty room with one bare bulb shining overhead listening to a solitary chirping cricket. It's like standing alone in the imensity of the Sahara desert with only the blowing wind to keep you company, it's like being the last unpicked and unpickable chocolate mint creme candy in a 100-piece box of chocolates, it's like... well, you get the picture. It's just not a very crowded part of his brain and for that reason alone, I predict that this guy I saw on top of the Koppenberg last week is going to win -- and if he doesn't, it will be another Belgian (my secret pick is for Philippe Gilbert to win after the front group gets sideswiped by a cow that has wandered onto the course -- oh wait, now that I've said it, it's not secret anymore! Disclaimer, I have no plans to encourage any livestock to wander out onto the P-R course and decline any responsibity if that highly likely occurence takes place!)

You read it here first! (OK, maybe not)


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

philippec said:


> Being in Hincapie's race smart part of the brain (the racesmarthalmus) is like sitting in an empty room with one bare bulb shining overhead listening to a solitary chirping cricket. It's like standing alone in the imensity of the Sahara desert with only the blowing wind to keep you company, it's like being the last unpicked and unpickable chocolate mint creme candy in a 100-piece box of chocolates, it's like... well, you get the picture. It's just not a very crowded part of his brain


LOL!


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

philippec said:


> ...
> 
> Race smarts and Hincapie are not intersecting sets.
> 
> ...


You got that right.... but luck will smile upon Big ole George this year.

He will be in a group of 3 at the end and drop them before they get to the velodrome in Roubaix. 

... oh. And it's going to rain for the first part of the race and dry for the second.... That's another prediction. 

Boonen will miss a crucial break because he's caught behind a crash, not involved though.

I could also predict that Tom is NOT going to wear the UCI Leader jersey but the World Champ jersey and pay the fine. 

(btw all of those predictions are coming from the room with the one lightbulb in my rear end  )

Having fun with it !


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

LSchoux said:


> Boonen will miss a crucial break because he's caught behind a crash, not involved though.


Oh yeah, he's going to miss that crucial break alright when he is caught behind the crash.

But what happens next is even more important.

What you failed to see was the part where he pulls a Andre Tchmil rainy course bunny hop over the strewn riders and bikes (1994!), breaks his front wheel on landing, instantly pops a wheely and motors up to the break on his back wheel where he grabs a wheel proffered to him by the Mavic motorbike that has struggled to catch up with him and pops it in himself after having flung the broken one off to the side -- all without missing a single pedal stroke.

With two wheels firmly on the ground, he sits up on the cobbled section, releases both hands from his handlebar and points to the Carrefour de l'Arbre which is rapidly approaching and says to the other guys in the break "I just thought I'd give you some warning, I'm going to attack just as we turn right in front of the Café". He does what he says and motors away to a second PR. As Boonen crosses the line in victory, Hincapie, 5 kms back, starts to think that if he wants to win, maybe (but only maybe) he should do something. He spends the next 4 .9 kms going over the different options available to him and finally decides to sprint for second, which, to his credit, he gets! 

That's my prediction and I'm standing by it!

Philippe


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

Tommy B is going to get the double-double then go home for a well deserved break... next stop TDF green jersey.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Gotta pick Boonen. Man with the best chance to upset Boonen in a sprint or win it if Boonen has bad luck, Hushvold (riding with essentially zero support!).


----------



## Kirky (Mar 29, 2006)

S'gotta be Tornado Tom, no doubts on that one!


----------



## *Dude* (Feb 26, 2004)

*I pick....*

Roman Luhovyy (Ukr) OTC Doors-Lauretana.....

Why not? You have to throw the underdog in sometimes.


*Dude*


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*So...*

So who would you take in a match-up of Boonen versus a Hurricane?

But wait. The name of the Hurrican is Boonen...

(paying homage to an old Saturday Night Live skit)..


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> So who would you take in a match-up of Boonen versus a Hurricane?
> 
> But wait. The name of the Hurrican is Boonen...
> 
> (paying homage to an old Saturday Night Live skit)..



...LOL


1st....still undecided but I think we'll see a similar podium as last year...can Boonens luck hold....will George be pissed enough actually attack......


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm not inclined to make big predictions for this race. As saying goes, only the road knows and if that applies to any race it has to be this one. 

I'll only say that at least one of these three in no particular order will be on the podium.

Boonen
Hincapie
Hoste


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I just hope..*

the French protesters don't screw up the race!


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Boonen! Nuff said....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I think that a break may stick for once. Teams will know that QS is strong and try and make them work from the gun. Expect to see lots of groups trying to escape and wear out the workers. Plus given the very poor showing by all the "local" teams not wearing QS script expect that some jobs are on the line at this point. 

My pick- Ballan from a small group. Besides picking chalk all the time is boring.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm predicting unspoken*

and unholy alliances to try to unseat the Tornado. If he wins fuhgeddabout it. If a guy coming off a WC year can maintain focus enough to dominate early wins, take his most beloved R-V-V and then can 'not celebrate' enough to take P-R everyone should just bow and kiss his feet. I'm not making any predictions until after Ghent Wevelgem where I will predict Tom will do some work to try to get a teammate the victory.QS has a huge chip as they didn't get near enough respect from the pro tour rankings so they are just going about winning most everything. Maybe Pozzato or Bettini in GW as this race suits them fine. I don't think Tom will go for it but if his confidence is high one never knows. 

I'm hoping GH uses some of that aggression in P-R but again, due to injuries will be lacking some support (didn't hurt him last year though). 

I thinkP-V-P will get caught out behind a crash like last year.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Hail Mary . . .*

I'd love to see Van Petegem pull out one last victory (first in years) and ride off into the sunset . . . but I'm not holding my breath. He's older than the cobbles. 

Moreover, with the confidence and power of Boonen, I can't see anyone dethroning him without some sort of horrendous bad luck. Even the possibility of an untimely crash seems unlikely if he's upfront and protected by several teammates.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

philippec said:


> Race smarts and Hincapie are not intersecting sets.


So you are saying he married a podium girl because she was his intellectual equal as much as simply because he could? That's very touching and will certainly keep them in good stead beyond her usual sell by date.

P-R is hard to predict but the final km will almost certainly have QS all over them and Boonen is the one most suited to the course. I think it's more likely Hoste will ride Hincapie into the ditch a la Boonen than the other way around.

Dario Pieri is out but does VdB have a ride this year? I would like to see Boonen, Hoste and VdB on the podium. The king, the uppity young prince and the joker all on the podium would be pretty funny.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Second verse same as the first...*

Boonen, unless he gets sick or caught up in somthing out on the pave. He is the biggest thing going in cycling for certain.

the also rans will be Mr. Flecha and Van Petegem. Sadly I think that neither George nor Lief will be in the mix, mostly due to a hangover from last weeks debacle. I am sure George will be in the wrong spot at the right time and miss the move that creates the final selection.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

philippec said:


> Oh yeah, he's going to miss that crucial break alright when he is caught behind the crash.
> 
> But what happens next is even more important.
> 
> ...





> Race smarts and Hincapie are not intersecting sets.
> 
> I've seen Hincapie race in the classics over the past years both in person and on TV and I have talked to him on a few occasions (granted, pre-1999). I really like the guy but let me tell you, he may be strong, he may be a good sprinter, but race smart he is not. Being in Hincapie's race smart part of the brain (the racesmarthalmus) is like sitting in an empty room with one bare bulb shining overhead listening to a solitary chirping cricket. It's like standing alone in the imensity of the Sahara desert with only the blowing wind to keep you company, it's like being the last unpicked and unpickable chocolate mint creme candy in a 100-piece box of chocolates, it's like... well, you get the picture. It's just not a very crowded part of his brain and for that reason alone, I predict that this guy I saw on top of the Koppenberg last week is going to win -- and if he doesn't, it will be another Belgian (my secret pick is for Philippe Gilbert to win after the front group gets sideswiped by a cow that has wandered onto the course -- oh wait, now that I've said it, it's not secret anymore! Disclaimer, I have no plans to encourage any livestock to wander out onto the P-R course and decline any responsibity if that highly likely occurence takes place!)



LOL! Posts of the week!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

This; "Being in Hincapie's race smart part of the brain (the racesmarthalmus) is like sitting in an empty room with one bare bulb shining overhead listening to a solitary chirping cricket." is a classic, Phillippec. Brilliant!


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

I am going to go out on the limb and pick my dark horse... Boonen!


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Going to roll with...*

Going to roll with the following people being there towards the finish...

Magnus
Georgie
Hoste
Boonen
PVP

I'll make some more prognostications after tomorrow's race..


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> Going to roll with the following people being there towards the finish...
> 
> Magnus
> Georgie
> ...


Magnus B is out for the entire spring classic season.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

philippec said:


> ...
> 
> That's my prediction and I'm standing by it!
> 
> Philippe


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> So who would you take in a match-up of Boonen versus a Hurricane?
> 
> But wait. The name of the Hurrican is Boonen...
> 
> (paying homage to an old Saturday Night Live skit)..


"Tha Bears !"


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

terzo rene said:


> So you are saying he married a podium girl because she was his intellectual equal as much as simply because he could?


Just to clarify -- I said Georgie was not the brightest bulb in the pack when it comes to racing.

Nature really does things well -- to make up for his lack of tactical sense, Georgie has been endowed with a superlative ability to concoct opening lines that stick (I'm not talking "How ya doin' " here -- more like "Baby, if I am on this podium, it is only because I wished to share the air you are breathing at this very moment... here's my hotel room #") and an innate charisma and attractiveness sure to entice *the* most beautiful women within a 250 metre radius into his arms.

I submit exhibit A. below to back this up. Mrs. Hincapie as seen on the Champs last year. 


ouch!



A+

Philippe


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

rocco said:


> I'm not inclined to make big predictions for this race. As saying goes, only the road knows and if that applies to any race it has to be this one.
> 
> I'll only say that at least one of these three in no particular order will be on the podium.
> 
> ...




Now that Hincapie has put his energy into getting a whopping 5th place at Gent-Wevelgem I no long think he has much of a shot at the podium at Paris-Roubaix. Enter Ballan.


----------



## bikertim (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb...and it may be a long limb at that:

Zabel
Flecha
Hoste

We'll sell you the whole seat, but you'll only need the edge!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*George looked very relaxed*

crossing at 5th in GW. Everyone around him looks gassed and gasping, george looks like he coasted into 5th. I'm thinking he may have very good form. (I'm hoping,I can't help it I pull for underdogs)


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> crossing at 5th in GW. Everyone around him looks gassed and gasping, george looks like he coasted into 5th. I'm thinking he may have very good form. (I'm hoping,I can't help it I pull for underdogs)



GH did look good plus Boonen complained that he felt fried after the Ronde and said he may not do GW anymore. I hope you're right for the sake of an extra interesting race.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

In no particular order, one or more of these guys.

Nico Mattan
Leon Van Bon
Leif Hoste
Olaf Pollack
Flecha
Cancellara


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> In no particular order, one or more of these guys.
> 
> Nico Mattan
> Leon Van Bon
> ...


Yeah it'll definitely be one of these guys...

Quick Step-Innergetic Discovery Channel Team

1 Tom Boonen (Bel) 11 George Hincapie (USA)
2 Wilfried Cretskens (Bel) 12 Stijn Devolder (Bel)
3 Steven De Jongh (Ned) 13 Vladimir Gusev (Rus)
4 Kevin Hulsmans (Bel) 14 Roger Hammond (GBr)
5 Servais Knaven (Ned) 15 Leif Hoste (Bel)
6 Nick Nuyens (Bel) 16 Guennadi Mikhailov (Rus)
7 Filippo Pozzato (Ita) 17 Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Spa)
8 Kévin Van Impe (Bel) 18 Matthew White (Aus)
9 Sebastien Rosseler (Bel) 19 Viatceslav Ekimov (Rus)
10 Bram Tankink (Ned) 20 Benoit Joachim (Lux)

Rabobank Gerolsteiner

21 Juan Antonio Flecha (Spa) 30 Frank Hoj (Den)
22 Jan Boven (Ned) 31 Thomas Fothen (Ger)
23 Marc De Maar (Ned) 32 Heinrich Haussler (Ger)
24 Mathew Hayman (Aus) 33 David Kopp (Ger)
25 Pedro Horrillo (Spa) 34 Sven Krauss (Ger)
26 Joost Posthuma (Ned) 35 Sebastian Lang (Ger)
27 Marc Wauters (Bel) 36 Michael Rich (Ger)
37 Peter Wrolich (Aut)
38 Robert Förster (Ger)
39 Volker Ordowski (Ger)

Team CSC Phonak Hearing Systems

40 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) 50 Aurélien Clerc (Swi)
41 Kurt-Asle Arvesen (Nor) 51 Martin Elmiger (Swi)
42 Allan Johansen (Den) 52 Bert Grabsch (Ger)
43 Marcus Ljungqvist (Swe) 53 Fabrizio Guidi (Ita)
44 Lars Michaelsen (Den) 54 Ryder Hesjedal (Can)
45 Christian Müller (Ger) 55 Robert Hunter (RSA)
46 Martin Pedersen (Den) 56 Uros Murn (Slo)
47 Luke Roberts (Aus) 57 Gregory Rast (Swi)
48 Lars Bak (Den) 58 Nicolas Jalabert (Fra)
49 Jakob Piil (Den) 59 Steve Morabito (Swi)

Davitamon-Lotto Lampre-Fondital

60 Peter Van Petegem (Bel) 70 Alessandro Ballan (Ita)
61 Nico Mattan (Bel) 71 Daniele Bennati (Ita)
62 Bert Roesems (Bel) 72 Matteo Bono (Ita)
63 Gert Steegmans (Bel) 73 Claudio Corioni (Ita)
64 Tom Steels (Bel) 74 Paolo Fornaciari (Ita)
65 Leon Van Bon (Ned) 75 Enrico Franzoi (Ita)
66 Wim Vansevenant (Bel) 76 David Loosli (Swi)
67 Henk Vogels (Aus) 77 Daniele Righi (Ita)
68 Nic Ingels (Bel) 78 Matteo Carrara (Ita)
69 Jan Kuyckx (Bel) 79 Danilo Napolitano (Ita)

Liberty Seguros-Würth Team Credit Agricole

80 Carlos Abellan (Spa) 90 Thor Hushovd (Nor)
81 Assan Bazayev (Kaz) 91 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun)
82 Allan Davis (Aus) 92 Julian Dean (NZl)
83 Koen De Kort (Ned) 93 Jimmy Engoulvent (Fra)
84 Aaron Kemps (Aus) 94 Sébastien Hinault (Fra)
85 Jose Joaquin Rojas (Spa) 95 Cyril Lemoine (Fra)
86 Eladio Sanchez (Spa) 96 Mark Renshaw (Aus)
87 Ivan Santos (Spa) 97 Yannick Talabardon (Fra)
98 William Bonnet (Fra)
99 Kilian Patour (Fra)

Caisse D’Epargne-Illes Balears Francaise Des Jeux

100 Florent Brard (Fra) 110 Frédéric Guesdon (Fra)
101 Eric Berthou (Fra) 111 Ludovic Auger (Fra)
102 Imanol Erviti (Spa) 112 Christophe Detilloux (Bel)
103 Vicente Garcia Acosta (Spa) 113 Bernhard Eisel (Aut)
104 José Cayetano Julia Cegarra (Spa) 114 Lilian Jegou (Fra)
105 Aleixei Markov (Rus) 115 Gustav Larsson (Swe)
106 Nicolas Portal (Fra) 116 Christophe Mengin (Fra)
107 Vicente Reynes (Spa)  117 Francis Mourey (Fra)
108 Francisco Perez Sanchez (Spa) 118 Arnaud Gerard (Fra)
109 Constantino Zaballa (Spa) 119 Cyrille Monnerais (Fra)

T-Mobile Team Team Milram

120 Steffen Wesemann (Swi) 130 Erik Zabel (Ger)
121 131 Simone Cadamuro (Ita)
122 Marcus Burghardt (Ger) 132 Alessandro Cortinovis (Ita)
123 Bas Giling (Ned) 133 Ralf Grabsch (Ger)
124 Andre Greipel (Ger) 134 Martin Müller (Swi)
125 Andreas Klier (Ger) 135 Alberto Ongarato (Ita)
126 Bram Schmitz (Ned) 136 Enrico Poitschke (Ger)
127 Stephan Schreck (Ger) 137 Sebastian Siedler (Ger)
128 138 Maarten Den Bakker (Ned)
129 André Korff (Ger) 139 Elia Rigotto (Ita)

Cofidis Credit Par Telephone Euskaltel-Euskadi

140 Jimmy Casper (Fra) 150 Andoni Aranaga (Spa)
141 Hervé Duclos-Lassalle (Fra) 151 Koldo Fernandez (Spa)
142 Geoffroy Lequatre (Fra) 152 Iker Flores (Spa)
143 Thierry Marichal (Bel) 153 David Herrero (Spa)
144 Sébastien Minard (Fra) 154 Markel Irizar (Spa)
145 Staf Scheirlinckx (Bel) 155 Iban Mayoz (Spa)
146 Tristan Valentin (Fra) 156 Joseba Zubeldia (Spa)
147 Bradley Wiggins (GBr) 
148 Leonardo Duque (Col) 
149 Michiel Elijzen (Ned) 

Bouygues Telecom Saunier Duval-Prodir

160 Anthony Geslin (Fra) 170 Charles Dionne (Can)
161 Sébastien Chavanel (Fra) 171 Angel Gomez (Spa)
162 Mathieu Claude (Fra) 172 Peter Mazur (Pol)
163 Andy Flickinger (Fra) 173 Javier Meijas (Spa)
164 Yohann Gene (Fra) 174 Aaron Olsen (USA)
165 Arnaud Labbe (Fra) 175 Luciano Pagliarini (Bra)
166 Rony Martias (Fra) 176 Francisco Ventoso (Spa)
167 Franck Renier (Fra) 177 Carlos Zarate (Spa)
168 Pierre Drancourt (Fra) 
169 Anthony Ravard (Fra) 

Ag2R Prevoyance Liquigas

180 Jean-Patrick Nazon (Fra) 190 Stefano Zanini (Ita)
181 Renaud Dion (Fra) 191 Michael Albasini (Swi)
182 John Gadret (Fra) 192 Daniele Colli (Ita)
183 Laurent Mangel (Fra) 193 Mauro Da Dalto (Ita)
184 Erki Pütsep (Est) 194 Francesco Failli (Ita)
185 Christophe Riblon (Fra) 195 Nicola Loda (Ita)
186 Alexandre Usov (Blr) 196 Marco Milesi (Ita)
187 Tomas Vaitkus (Ltu) 197 Marco Righetto (Ita)
188 Yuriy Krivtsov (Ukr) 198 Kjell Carlström (Fin)
189 Lloyd Mondory (Fra) 199 Luca Paolini (Ita)

Agritubel Unibet.Com

200 Christophe Agnolutto (Fra) 210 Baden Cooke (Aus)
201 Aivaras Baranauskas (Ltu) 211 David Boucher (Fra)
202 Stéphane Berges (Fra) 212 Jérémy Hunt (GBr)
203 Gilles Canouet (Fra) 213 Luis Pasamontes (Spa)
204 Cédric Coutouly (Fra) 214 Matthé Pronk (Ned)
205 Christophe Laurent (Fra) 215 Marco Serpellini (Ita)
206 Lenaïc Olivier (Fra) 216 Erwin Thijs (Bel)
207 Benoit Sinner (Fra) 217 Matthew Wilson (Aus)
208 Nicolas Crosbie (Fra) 218 Camille Bouquet (Fra)
209 Hans Dekkers (Ned) 219 Johan Coenen (Bel)

Landbouwkrediet-Colnago Team L.P.R.

220 Andy Cappelle (Bel) 230 Gene Michael Bates (Aus)
221 Mathieu Criquielion (Bel) 231 Giairo Ermeti (Ita)
222 Sjef De Wilde (Bel) 232 Mattia Gavazzi (Ita)
223 Filip Meirhaeghe (Bel) 233 Mikhaylo Khalilov (Ukr)
224 Kevin Neyrinck (Bel) 234 Dimitri Konyshev (Rus)
225 Jean Paul Simon (Bel) 235 Michele Maccanti (Ita)
226 Jurgen Van Loocke (Bel) 236 Yuri Metlushenko (Ukr)
227 Johan Verstrepen (Bel) 
228 Sven Renders (Bel) 
229 David Verheyen (Bel) 

Skil-Shimano 

240 Paul Martens (Ger) 
241 Rik Reinerink (Ned) 
242 Piet Rooijakkers (Ned) 
243 Masahiro Shinagawa (Jpn) 
244 Maarten Tjallingii (Ned) 
245 Kenny Robert Van Hummel (Ned) 
246 Aart Vierhouten (Ned) 
247 René Weissinger (Ger) 
248 Tomoya Kano (Jpn)


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> In no particular order, one or more of these guys.
> 
> Nico Mattan
> Leon Van Bon
> ...



Oh wait... Or one of these guys.


Discovery Channel Team

11 George Hincapie (USA)
12 Stijn Devolder (Bel)
13 Vladimir Gusev (Rus)
14 Roger Hammond (GBr)
15 Leif Hoste (Bel)
16 Guennadi Mikhailov (Rus)
17 Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Spa)
18 Matthew White (Aus)
19 Viatceslav Ekimov (Rus)
20 Benoit Joachim (Lux)

Gerolsteiner

30 Frank Hoj (Den)
31 Thomas Fothen (Ger)
32 Heinrich Haussler (Ger)
33 David Kopp (Ger)
34 Sven Krauss (Ger)
35 Sebastian Lang (Ger)
36 Michael Rich (Ger)
37 Peter Wrolich (Aut)
38 Robert Förster (Ger)
39 Volker Ordowski (Ger)

Phonak Hearing Systems

50 Aurélien Clerc (Swi)
51 Martin Elmiger (Swi)
52 Bert Grabsch (Ger)
53 Fabrizio Guidi (Ita)
54 Ryder Hesjedal (Can)
55 Robert Hunter (RSA)
56 Uros Murn (Slo)
57 Gregory Rast (Swi)
58 Nicolas Jalabert (Fra)
59 Steve Morabito (Swi)

Lampre-Fondital

70 Alessandro Ballan (Ita)
71 Daniele Bennati (Ita)
72 Matteo Bono (Ita)
73 Claudio Corioni (Ita)
674 Paolo Fornaciari (Ita)
75 Enrico Franzoi (Ita)
76 David Loosli (Swi)
77 Daniele Righi (Ita)
78 Matteo Carrara (Ita)
79 Danilo Napolitano (Ita)

Credit Agricole

90 Thor Hushovd (Nor)
91 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun)
92 Julian Dean (NZl)
93 Jimmy Engoulvent (Fra)
94 Sébastien Hinault (Fra)
95 Cyril Lemoine (Fra)
96 Mark Renshaw (Aus)
97 Yannick Talabardon (Fra)
98 William Bonnet (Fra)
99 Kilian Patour (Fra)

Francaise Des Jeux

110 Frédéric Guesdon (Fra)
111 Ludovic Auger (Fra)
112 Christophe Detilloux (Bel)
113 Bernhard Eisel (Aut)
114 Lilian Jegou (Fra)
115 Gustav Larsson (Swe)
116 Christophe Mengin (Fra)
117 Francis Mourey (Fra)
118 Arnaud Gerard (Fra)
119 Cyrille Monnerais (Fra)

Team Milram

130 Erik Zabel (Ger)
131 Simone Cadamuro (Ita)
132 Alessandro Cortinovis (Ita)
133 Ralf Grabsch (Ger)
134 Martin Müller (Swi)
135 Alberto Ongarato (Ita)
136 Enrico Poitschke (Ger)
137 Sebastian Siedler (Ger)
138 Maarten Den Bakker (Ned)
139 Elia Rigotto (Ita)

Euskaltel-Euskadi

150 Andoni Aranaga (Spa)
151 Koldo Fernandez (Spa)
152 Iker Flores (Spa)
153 David Herrero (Spa)
154 Markel Irizar (Spa)
155 Iban Mayoz (Spa)
156 Joseba Zubeldia (Spa)
) 

Saunier Duval-Prodir

170 Charles Dionne (Can)
171 Angel Gomez (Spa)
172 Peter Mazur (Pol)
173 Javier Meijas (Spa)
174 Aaron Olsen (USA)
175 Luciano Pagliarini (Bra)
176 Francisco Ventoso (Spa)
177 Carlos Zarate (Spa)


Liquigas

190 Stefano Zanini (Ita)
191 Michael Albasini (Swi)
192 Daniele Colli (Ita)
193 Mauro Da Dalto (Ita)
194 Francesco Failli (Ita)
195 Nicola Loda (Ita)
196 Marco Milesi (Ita)
197 Marco Righetto (Ita)
198 Kjell Carlström (Fin)
199 Luca Paolini (Ita)

Unibet.Com

210 Baden Cooke (Aus)
211 David Boucher (Fra)
212 Jérémy Hunt (GBr)
213 Luis Pasamontes (Spa)
214 Matthé Pronk (Ned)
215 Marco Serpellini (Ita)
216 Erwin Thijs (Bel)
217 Matthew Wilson (Aus)
218 Camille Bouquet (Fra)
219 Johan Coenen (Bel)

Team L.P.R.

230 Gene Michael Bates (Aus)
231 Giairo Ermeti (Ita)
232 Mattia Gavazzi (Ita)
233 Mikhaylo Khalilov (Ukr)
234 Dimitri Konyshev (Rus)
235 Michele Maccanti (Ita)
236 Yuri Metlushenko (Ukr)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> Oh wait... Or one of these guys.


Actually I was thinking of doing the old cut and paste.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*dazed and confused*

Who I want to see win: #207 Benoit Sinner (Fra) - Agritubel ('cause he's got a great name)

Who I'll probably see win:Tom Boonen.

Very funny post, btw.
MD


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

At first I figured a 50/50 shot was pretty good but then I couldn't help myself and got greedy...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

my pick: Flecha (boonen would be too boring).

who would I LIKE to win? hincapie ( why not cheer for a good guy?)


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

*Hincapie*

no way does Hincapie win. He'll be daydreaming while the winning break takes off, and I'm sick of Phil and Paul always taking about him.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

No, there will not be any "Tommy's" or "Georgie's" winning at P-R today!! Are you ready for who WILL win????

.
.
.
.
.
.

THOR. The Hammer of the Gods. Hushovd for the win.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ashpelham said:


> No, there will not be any "Tommy's" or "Georgie's" winning at P-R today!! Are you ready for who WILL win????
> 
> .
> .
> ...




What about tomorrow when the races actually happens? They don't call it "Sunday in Hell" for nothing,


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Probably Boonen, but i'd like to see someone else. I should be rooting for Boonen though. At least he rides all year.

I wish Bettini and Vinokourov would ride though. Those guys have style.

And finally, why so much Hincapie bashing? From his prior results at P-R, it doesn' t look like he has been doing a terrible job of getting into position. (Though I agree he should have attacked before the Velo last year. That was dumb riding in with Flecha and Boonen)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing Hushovd win - like Zabriskie said - he has the coolest name in the peleton  

It doesn't seem like GH has the legs and/or focus to win - dunno why. Maybe P-R is his real target and he hasn't been giving 100%. Maybe he's been using the other spring classics as training?


----------

